# Quick Katana Style Rewrap On Dankung



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Did this for a few reasons, a bigger pinky hole, more cord storage by winding through & because everything I have is tactical/black. I want some find me colors too.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job with choosing the colors!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Jesus Freak said:


> Good job with choosing the colors!


lol its actually purple but yeah I hear ya... looks a little pinkish in the pic


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, nice wrapping.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

JetBlack said:


> Good job with choosing the colors!


lol its actually purple but yeah I hear ya... looks a little pinkish in the pic
[/quote]whew! i thought it flamboyant pink, now since its purple i like it!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

B-L-I-N-G !!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You probably could put a set of flats OTT with that fork design.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

In those colors your "Katana-style rewrap" reminds me of this Katana:


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

treefork said:


> You probably could put a set of flats OTT with that fork design.


Yes but they get loose after 10 shots or so...


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that looks very snazzy indeed


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JetBlack said:


> You probably could put a set of flats OTT with that fork design.


Yes but they get loose after 10 shots or so...
[/quote]
A couple of tips for using flats on a frame like this:
1. Use strips of scrap latex or Theraband about 5" long and about .25" wide for fork ties. DON'T USE RUBBERBANDS, they won't hold.
2. Wrap the tie around the fork tip twice before you put the bands on. This gives the band something to hold on to besides slick stainless steel.
3. Wrap really tight!
Follow these tips and you won't have any trouble. Hope this helps!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice job ... looks comfy! And you will have no trouble finding it if you drop in the high weeds ....

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looks comfy and bright


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

MJ thats bomb info there, thanks. Step 2 sounds helpfull. Going to try it this weekend.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nicely done Bud.
Philly


----------

